# #7(16) late after Leavenworth WA



## David 1234 (Dec 18, 2019)

What caused the delay to #7(16) in the area of Leavenworth WA today, 12/18/19? What caused the Train Disp. to question the train crew regarding the conductor looking at a switch out the door of the rear coach? Thx


----------

